# HELP NEED PRICE ON CHEV ELITE



## SEWRIGHT (May 14, 2005)

Looking at 1988  21' CHEV ELITE on Monday and really need some opinions on price.  350 cu in fuel inj, dual air, hwy gears in rear end.   58000 m     123000.00    (you have to remember things in Canada more expensive than in U.S. as usual).  We want it to tow a trailer with 2 motorcycles on it.  He sent pictures and I looked very carefully for roof leaks, wear and tear, etc.  The panelling is a bit faded, back seat bottom has wrap around it (I would suspect this would be the most used seat aS right at door) but foam looks sturdy, etc.  My husband is the mech. one and would look over the engine, under carriage, etc. when we look at it.  I would really value any opinions on the price.  One thing - no awning - no mech.
I have been told the mech. part of the awning is very expensive and unsure as to where to look for used ones.  I can make the awning myself but am I looking at another 1000. option?  Any help asap would be greatly appreciated. Please email direct   I do have pictures if this is of any help    SEWRIGHT@MNSI.NET


----------

